# Unlimited Data?!



## pandacrx (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone else feel angry about having a upgrade but using it would make you forfeit unlimited data. I honestly love my thunderbolt it's been good to me but with anything in the tech world it gets old and i want to replace it but can't see myself forking out 500+ dollars for the latest and greatest.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Preaching to the choir.

I doubt you'll get much of a response, though, but believe me, we ALL feel that way. Every last one of us on this forum. We feel cheated and betrayed- what's more, why deploy a badass 4G LTE advanced super magic awesome network and then take away unlimited data for it?

As far as the Thunderbolt getting old goes, between no subsidized pricing, and how the new phones tend to have locked bootloaders, that warranty thing where the bootloader shows if the phone has ever been rooted, the non-removable battery and memory, and the larger screens.... Bleh, I don't care for any of it, the only thing I'd like in a new phone that's not in the Thunderbolt (which has a kickstand, removable battery and memory and simultaneous voice and data over 3G) would be NFC, but even then, what would I use NFC for? It's growing, sure, but there's the security risks, the lack of availability everywhere... And SD Cards are in the works that have NFC built-in.

I'd still be with the Droid Incredible, but I *needed* 4G lol. Front facing camera and kickstand helped, too...


----------



## Lex400 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hell yeah. I was going to get the Galaxy Nexus and buy it outright since it's not 500+. Now i'm leaning towards the Galaxy S3 or Galaxy Note 2 if it comes to the V. So i may end up spending 500+. Thought about leaving and going to Tmobile. i hate that Verizon did this.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

If I was shopping for a carrier, T Mobile for sure. No LTE, yet their HSPA+ or whatever is still faster than Verizon's LTE a lot of the time. I speedtested with a TMo- wielding colleague and I won every time, but the first time we compared speedtests, he won by a lot... So they mingle, but TMo has unlimited, and I heard a few weeks ago that they are getting rid of throttling, so they have the cheapest unlimited data plan of any major carrier (even beating Sprint).


----------



## Lex400 (Jul 17, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> If I was shopping for a carrier, T Mobile for sure. No LTE, yet their HSPA+ or whatever is still faster than Verizon's LTE a lot of the time. I speedtested with a TMo- wielding colleague and I won every time, but the first time we compared speedtests, he won by a lot... So they mingle, but TMo has unlimited, and I heard a few weeks ago that they are getting rid of throttling, so they have the cheapest unlimited data plan of any major carrier (even beating Sprint).


 Starting today, you can now get unlimited with Tmobile for $30 i believe


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh. Well they always have those promos and such where like if you open a new account unlimited data is $20 or something like that.


----------



## pandacrx (Aug 2, 2011)

I only recently thought about leaving my tbolt because I have tried a cousins the galaxy s3 and my bros nexus and damn makes my thunderbolt feel ancient. With all the tweaking done to my tbolt it still has some lag but these newer phones are just so snappy and more responsive the way android should be and that's whats making me jealous lol. The fact that they got rid of unlimited just drives me crazy, it's like having a sports car but you only drive a limited distance. Seems like t-mobile is offering unlimited data without throttling might look into that and jump ship.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

pandacrx said:


> The fact that they got rid of unlimited just drives me crazy, it's like having a sports car but you only drive a limited distance.


Or like driving a Lamborghini, but only on a closed track. Still great, but not as great as the open road. Verizon's network speeds are great compared to other carriers, no doubt. My issue with Verizon, besides them axing unlimited, is that they tend to play with the network late at night when I'm out and want to use my phone. I'm considering alternatives, but it's tough to leave a plan with unlimited everything on America's fastest network.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Something else people tend to forget about Verizon is there is NO roaming. Every other carrier still charges a lot for that unless you have a roaming plan where you okay extra.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

We all have choices in how to get the phones we want. You just need to chose what's more important to you. A subsidized phone or unlimited data. You can't blame the carriers saying its wrong for them to do away with it. After all its their service and they can do as they want. Sad to say their is nothing anyone can do about it except voice your displeasure in a calm and rational way. Then just hope over time they choose to bring back unlimited. You can also go to another carrier but there are some that can't do that as Verizon has about the best coverage in their area.

Its a fact that data is a money maker as these phones use data for it seems everything and can be real easy to go over on your data plan. Then they collect on the overage fees. Sure it seems dirty but a company is in the business to make money and they will do it the easiest way thay can. With Verizon it shows they make more money on data when hey now offer unlimited text and calls for $40 a month. No way near what I pay on my plan minus unlimited.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, liarsenic is right about the roaming, didn't think about that. In my area, sprint, AT&T, and T-Mobile are laughable and offer poor service and coverage. I'm a data abuser too, looks like I'm stuck.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Or like driving a Lamborghini, but only on a closed track. Still great, but not as great as the open road. Verizon's network speeds are great compared to other carriers, no doubt. My issue with Verizon, besides them axing unlimited, is that they tend to play with the network late at night when I'm out and want to use my phone. I'm considering alternatives, but it's tough to leave a plan with unlimited everything on America's fastest network.


Well actually Ferrari has a car you buy but its housed at one of their tracks. You have to make an appointment to take your car out for a drive on the track. Seems there are people ok with it.

Maybe your area is having issues as the network late at night works fine in my area.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Maybe your area is having issues as the network late at night works fine in my area.


Yeah, I thought that may be it too, but it's consistent and occurs between 1-3am like clockwork. I tried asking a few representatives about it, but, predictably, their responses were vague, inept, and useless.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Yeah, I thought that may be it too, but it's consistent and occurs between 1-3am like clockwork. I tried asking a few representatives about it, but, predictably, their responses were vague, inept, and useless.


Well its hard for the reps to know if there is anything going on in an area if the region doesn't log it in to the system. Heck my wife's HTC merge the GPS does not lock on. Even the replancement phone does the same thing. They found some issues with the tower but they said that the phone for some reason isn't communicating and that they contacted Google to see if they can figure out why it doesn't.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Well its hard for the reps to know if there is anything going on in an area if the region doesn't log it in to the system. Heck my wife's HTC merge the GPS does not lock on. Even the replancement phone does the same thing. They found some issues with the tower but they said that the phone for some reason isn't communicating and that they contacted Google to see if they can figure out why it doesn't.


true. All the reps could tell me was that they didn't see any activity logged that relates to my issue, but they also said that my complaint about it wasn't the first. They made me a few recommendations about reverting to the stock battety door, replacing my SIM, etc. I decided I'd humor them and try their suggestions (as well as different radios), but I still experienced the same connectivity problems and reported as such to build a history of the issue.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Best way you can do it. What I am doing with my wife's merge phone. Funny thing is she has Co workers with the merge and they cant get a GPS lock. I have tried everything I know to do to fix this.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> Bleh, I don't care for any of it, the only thing I'd like in a new phone that's not in the Thunderbolt (which has a kickstand, removable battery and memory and simultaneous voice and data over 3G) would be NFC, but even then, what would I use NFC for? It's growing, sure, but there's the security risks, the lack of availability everywhere... And SD Cards are in the works that have NFC built-in.


NFC antenna is actually in the battery for the Nexus. I don't think that's unique either as I'm pretty sure I read other batteries having it elsewhere via third parties.


----------



## blueback (Jun 29, 2012)

FWIW

I was against listing unlimited data too. I looked at the amount of data my wife and I use (quite a bit) and switched to Share Everything at DOUBLE my average usage and still saved $70 per month. Look at the savings for yourself and you may find significant savings without giving much up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

blueback said:


> FWIW
> 
> I was against listing unlimited data too. I looked at the amount of data my wife and I use (quite a bit) and switched to Share Everything at DOUBLE my average usage and still saved $70 per month. Look at the savings for yourself and you may find significant savings without giving much up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I know for me I use a lot of data. So I can't do the share everything. My plan idle if they get rid of unlimited data. I will get dumb phone and a nexus 7 tablet and that will be that. Sure ill miss unlimited but not paying that much a month for that little amount of data. Just get cable internet and connect the tablet to it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grimez (Jul 20, 2011)

I have been using my Thunderbolt as my home internet since I picked it up. The 4G speeds I got tethered were better than my internet I was getting in OKC (back when 4G was just deployed). I could not live without unlimited data, and this MR4 release's built in hotspot has been working flawlessly for me. I have yet to actually see how much data I use in a given month, but I can tell you it's a ton. My speeds are still great, even during peak hours I can download files at over a megabyte a second. I guess what I'm trying to say is, I love my unlimited data, and my TBolt works perfectly for what I need. That doesn't mean I haven't shopped around for phones on craigslist, I just can't justify spending the money when I have a Nexus 7.


----------



## eldiablo2us (Jun 6, 2012)

blueback said:


> FWIW
> 
> I was against listing unlimited data too. I looked at the amount of data my wife and I use (quite a bit) and switched to Share Everything at DOUBLE my average usage and still saved $70 per month. Look at the savings for yourself and you may find significant savings without giving much up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


My coworker said the same thing. I'm due an update in a few months but as long as my phone works I'll stay with my unlimited.


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi, 
Figure I would chirp in. I will stay with Unlimited until 1 thing happens then I either switch to share everything or goto another carrier. If they throttle the unlimited data that would be the last straw then there is no more benefit to having it.

Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> As far as the Thunderbolt getting old goes, between no subsidized pricing, and how the new phones tend to have locked bootloaders, that warranty thing where the bootloader shows if the phone has ever been rooted


Hi, 
Which phones currently have bootloaders that show if they have been rooted?

Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

HTC rezound is known for sure. Think it was the first phone to have that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> HTC rezound is known for sure. Think it was the first phone to have that.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


The only way to unlock the bootloader on the Rezound is to use the official HTC bootloader unlock tool, which as a result shows the evidence. It shows up "UNLOCKED" or "RELOCKED," unless you use the wire S-off trick and load the tool's Hboot on it, which shows it as LOCKED (but says S-off). Once S-off though you can hide all the evidence if needed.

The HTC EVO 4G LTE has a marker that shows "tampered" on the hboot screen for example when you root it using an exploit.

Back on topic: These new share everything plans suck, they would drive up my bill over $40 a month and of course remove my unlimited data which I need for streaming radio with my daily 70 mile round trip to work. I plan on buying all my next phones out right or getting them used.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Indeed, Unlimited Data for Smartphones costs me $29.99/month- 2GB costs $30 lol. Their new tier pricing is just hilarious when compared to Unlimited Data, and I remember when they forced us into Unlimited for more money, since most of us don't use more than 2GB or so per month and they didn't feel like implementing a data usage counter system (whatever you call it..).

The Galaxy S III, Rezound, Motorola RAZR phones (including that new one, the RAZR HD is it?), pretty much every new phone on the market, at least at Verizon, has a locked bootloader. It takes a lot of the fun away when that tampered watermark sticks to the bootloader splash.

Of course, this is nbd compared to the Droid X, that thing was damned from the start, updates left to Motorola? Pshh won't pass 2.3 Gingerbread. Although supposedly all you old Droid owners can get $100 credit when Motorola says it can't update your device!


----------



## schwab16 (Jun 25, 2011)

I have an idea to get a discounted phone and keep unlimited data, I'm not sure if it will work. The idea is another person on our plan, who also has a smartphone, but tired data, uses my upgrade and gets the newest top of the line 4g phone, then I simply switch my 4g sim card to that phone, and then I have a new phone and get to keep my unlimited data! Win win for everyone. I'm pretty sure it will work since in a family plan upgrades are transferable. Anyone think that would possibly work?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Don't think it will work as I believe once the upgrade is used on your line no matter what your contract is updated to the new plan. One way is to get another line and get your phone and then put a dumbphone to make it cheaper or find someone to take that line over.

Someone posted somewhere that if you upgrade your line to a business line you can get discounted phones and keep your unlimited.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Not a bad plan if it works.... Do you have to be a business to have a business account?


----------



## schwab16 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Don't think it will work as I believe once the upgrade is used on your line no matter what your contract is updated to the new plan. One way is to get another line and get your phone and then put a dumbphone to make it cheaper or find someone to take that line over.
> 
> Someone posted somewhere that if you upgrade your line to a business line you can get discounted phones and keep your unlimited.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


That's what I thought, but the verizon rep I talked to said it wouldn't affect my plan if someone else upgrades. I will make sure before i try because there is no way I will do it if I lose my unlimited data


----------



## brizey (Jul 18, 2011)

schwab16 said:


> I have an idea to get a discounted phone and keep unlimited data, I'm not sure if it will work. The idea is another person on our plan, who also has a smartphone, but tired data, uses my upgrade and gets the newest top of the line 4g phone, then I simply switch my 4g sim card to that phone, and then I have a new phone and get to keep my unlimited data! Win win for everyone. I'm pretty sure it will work since in a family plan upgrades are transferable. Anyone think that would possibly work?


It may work. My wife just recently got a Droid4 (after the July cutoff) and I still have unlimited. I bet we could swap sims. BUT...we have an employee discount since she works for a Verzion spinoff, so our account may be handled differently.


----------



## colbywan (Sep 7, 2012)

Keep in mind if anyone does contemplate switching to Shi-T-Mobile for the unlimited data they throttle down to 1G after using up 2GB's.


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

colbywan said:


> Keep in mind if anyone does contemplate switching to Shi-T-Mobile for the unlimited data they throttle down to 1G after using up 2GB's.


They have a new (maybe two days old) plan that has unthrottleable unlimited data.


----------



## pandacrx (Aug 2, 2011)

TCM said:


> They have a new (maybe two days old) plan that has unthrottleable unlimited data.


Seen this too really want to know more about this.


----------



## colbywan (Sep 7, 2012)

TCM said:


> They have a new (maybe two days old) plan that has unthrottleable unlimited data.


Interesting, I had no idea.


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

colbywan said:


> Interesting, I had no idea.


Yeah, I'm pretty excited about it, it may be a good idea for the future as T-mobile has good service in my area.

Here is a link with some info for those who are curious: http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/05/psa-t-mobile-unlimited-data-plans-go-live/


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

That's only because they are after Verizon customers. I am sure that wont last long and then one day they will change it back. Then it will be the same complaints about taking away unlimited only difference is the name will be changed to t mobile.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

They're doing that for customers. Once they get enough they'll bring back the throttle because their data will suffer tremendously if they don't.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah they are not known for having a great network.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornflake (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd say just give it some time. Most of the carriers are coming out with unlimited plans again, so Verizon is bound to go back to unlimited just to save their customers from jumping ship.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Cornflake said:


> I'd say just give it some time. Most of the carriers are coming out with unlimited plans again, so Verizon is bound to go back to unlimited just to save their customers from jumping ship.


I agree. VZW can advertise shared data all they want, but the discontinuation of unlimited data has caused more outrage than praise.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Doesn't matter what a company does people hates change. Be it where they work or at their home.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

